# Picture Perfect Day



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

beautiful goldens!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

What a perfect day!!!  great pictures


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Awww...so cute. I love how they're snuggled so close together even though the trail is so wide. Best buddies.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Spring it's coming...your pups look so happy!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like it was a great day. Good looking Goldens there too !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like two happy, good looking pups! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Ranger looks sooo much like Cosmo (except that Cosmo is maybe not quite as handsome or big, haha!). Who are his parents?


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay, Spring is coming! That looks like a great fun place to hike around!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you are getting some springlike weather. Your pups look very happy to get out on solid ground again.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, gorgeous dogs and scenery! I'm glad the snow is gone...can't wait for it to be gone here, too! (It's been snowing for 5 days so far.)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

Your pictures are just beautiful-glad you had a picture perfect day!!


----------

